# Bisuits or Tenon & Mortice



## Charlie99 (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm making the attached waste basket and was would like to use biscuits and glue on the cross members, but need to know if I have to mortise and tenon them. Thanks.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Charlie. I think you can get away with just biscuits, I would save the mortise and tenons for something that requires the strength. But either way you would be fine


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

agree that biscuits are fine. Biscuits have
kind of gone out of style in recent years
but imo they are pretty strong and suitable
for most casework.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Since the lower joints appear to be hidden, you could even use pocket screws on them.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

For a waste basket any of the joinery mentioned should be more than adequate. However, that looks mighty inviting as a stool for someone to sit on (if it is an appropriate height). A "plus-sized" person shifting around could rack the frame and stress the joints. Decorate the top with some broken colored glass and you should be good to go.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Short answer: yes you should M/T.

Kazooman makes a good point. Personally I would not advocate either biscuits or pocket screws as a substitute for a M/T joint.

Other options include dowels and floating tenons.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Being an inviting seat is a good point. Before thinking of that I would have said biscuits would be enough even though supposedly when tested they do not add much strength to a joint.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I would m/t (and draw-bore, because why not) for extra strength because I'm pretty sure someone would end up using it as a stool at some point, plus I need the practice. And the need for practice wins, at least for me. Yeah, it may be overkill, but it's not going to hurt, and it would make me happy, which is what my shop-time is all about.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Biscuits would be fine.


----------

